# Ultra Racing front strut bar



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We have the first unit on our Eco, it had to me modified, we are waiting in the updated unit from UR to test, if you buy one now, you will not get the updated version, they will be released in mid July, I will keep everyone updated.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Why did the Eco version need to be updated? Isn't the chasis and front suspension layout the exact same as the other Cruze models?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i believe the bar was just updated in general for all models.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i believe the bar was just updated in general for all models.


 I see.

It read as though the bar would not fit straight out of the box for the Eco (even though they're test car is an eco and it looked pretty straight forward in the videos). 

Still, I am curious to see how they update the bar. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I am still waiting on a email from UR on this, they are trying a new design in Australia now on a 2011 model. When the built the first unit, it was designed off the 09/10' model which had a different top mount, they did not know it was different until I tested it out. I will not get into the difference, but what the problem is that the bar under high suspension load says from a big bump or hard turn becomes loose from the high amount of movement and makes it squeak and rattle, I have curred the solution myself but do not want to sell them with the consumer having to modify anything.
I hope to here back soon.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i rather wait and have the correct one then be impatient and buy from ebay!!!! looking forward to these bars!!


----------

